# Checklist for ACS skill assessment



## ajaynmoorthy (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I have started the process of applying for my Australian PR and I am planning to go through this process alone hoping to get all sorts of support from this group. My wife and I have done some good research and we have come up with the below documents that we think are required for the skill assessment. Can someone please vet this and let us know if we are missing something? We both are from a non IT background hence we also need to file RPL. Any help in that regard would also be great as there isnt much information about RPL. 

1. Online Application Record
2. Email record of Online Application with Reference Number
3. Birth Certificate/ Passport
4. Marriage Certificate
5. Academic Transcripts
6. Bachelors degree certificate
7. 12th Certificate --- Is this required? 
8. 10th Certificate --- Is this requried? 
9. "Certified copy of your work references on company letterhead
OR
9. Third party Statutory Declarations"
10. First and Last Payslip
11. HR Statement or Service Certificate
12. ACS Project Report Form (RPL)
13. Resume


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ajaynmoorthy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have started the process of applying for my Australian PR and I am planning to go through this process alone hoping to get all sorts of support from this group. My wife and I have done some good research and we have come up with the below documents that we think are required for the skill assessment. Can someone please vet this and let us know if we are missing something? We both are from a non IT background hence we also need to file RPL. Any help in that regard would also be great as there isnt much information about RPL.
> 
> ...



Looks good to me. Good luck with your application


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

10th and 12 th certificate won't be required in the initial phase of the whole PR visa application. Rest looks good.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ajaynmoorthy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have started the process of applying for my Australian PR and I am planning to go through this process alone hoping to get all sorts of support from this group. My wife and I have done some good research and we have come up with the below documents that we think are required for the skill assessment. Can someone please vet this and let us know if we are missing something? We both are from a non IT background hence we also need to file RPL. Any help in that regard would also be great as there isnt much information about RPL.
> 
> ...


There is an official document checklist porovided by the ACS. Please follow that instead of making your own list.
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Application-Checklist.pdf

Marriage certificate is required only if the name has been changed after the marriage.

Best of luck.


----------



## gogol91 (Jun 6, 2019)

ajaynmoorthy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have started the process of applying for my Australian PR and I am planning to go through this process alone hoping to get all sorts of support from this group. My wife and I have done some good research and we have come up with the below documents that we think are required for the skill assessment. Can someone please vet this and let us know if we are missing something? We both are from a non IT background hence we also need to file RPL. Any help in that regard would also be great as there isnt much information about RPL.
> 
> ...



By HR Statement or Service Certificate, do you mean the company relieving letter obtained during the time of separation with the previous company or any other reference letter from the previous company within some specific date from the date of submission of the ACS assessment?


----------



## fictional (Apr 6, 2019)

ajaynmoorthy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have started the process of applying for my Australian PR and I am planning to go through this process alone hoping to get all sorts of support from this group. My wife and I have done some good research and we have come up with the below documents that we think are required for the skill assessment. Can someone please vet this and let us know if we are missing something? We both are from a non IT background hence we also need to file RPL. Any help in that regard would also be great as there isnt much information about RPL.
> 
> ...


Make sure your work reference letter contains start data and end date for all the roles. My CO asked me to redo my application because I put 'present' as the end date of my current role.


----------

